# any good PC games where you are a villain



## thomasstuart (Nov 19, 2009)

i am not looking for online PC games, i am just looking for pc games where you play the role of a villain or group of villains. my video card supports 358MB.
3GB ram 2.0ghz dual core processor and vista
i also have an win ME and XP with significantly less specs
any recommendations?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Nov 19, 2009)

City of Villains comes to mind. It's an MMO that was released a few years ago that has you create a villain and wreak havoc on a city.


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Nov 19, 2009)

Go old school and play Dungeon Keeper?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 19, 2009)

Evil Genius.

Fucking awesome game.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 19, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Evil Genius.
> 
> Fucking awesome game.


THIS.


----------



## Russ (Nov 19, 2009)

Prototype probably fits. You're still the "hero" on a very technical level but the game encourages you to go complete psychopath on Manhattan.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Nov 19, 2009)

There's the thief series. You do some good stuff, like saving the world, but you're still going around and stealing.
There's also the GTA games, though I've only played one on a game boy emulator.

There are quite a few actually.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 19, 2009)

I remember there was an old PC game I played when I was a kid called Traitor's Gate. I dunno, might be fun if you like old games.


----------



## Corto (Nov 19, 2009)

Not technically true, though, you're supposed to steal the British royal treasure in order to secure them from a real thief, working undercover as a spy. You're not really the "bad guy".

Also moved.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 19, 2009)

Tetris.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 19, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Tetris.



yeah, build up them commie blocks.
also any Fallout 1-3, you dont have to be the good guy.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> yeah, build up them commie blocks.
> also any Fallout 1-3, you dont have to be the good guy.



I'm thinking about hitting children in the groin with a super sledge, getting them fucked up on jet, then ripping them apart with a vindicator minigun or incinerating them with a flamer.

Of course, this is 1 & 2 exclusive. Mostly 2.


----------



## Torinir (Nov 19, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> I'm thinking about hitting children in the groin with a super sledge, getting them fucked up on jet, then ripping them apart with a vindicator minigun or incinerating them with a flamer.
> 
> Of course, this is 1 & 2 exclusive. Mostly 2.



You can still do that in 3. Except the Vindicator Minigun is now Eugene.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 19, 2009)

Torinir said:


> You can still do that in 3. Except the Vindicator Minigun is now Eugene.



Can you use a chem on a child in 3? How about killing them?

Heard you can kill them, but not on 360.


----------



## Azbulldog (Nov 19, 2009)

The Sims, honestly. Try deleting all their doors; that'll teach 'em.

Edit: Fable is another game for PC where you can choose sides, and be evil if you wish.


----------



## StarGazingWolf (Nov 19, 2009)

Can't believe I didn't think of it earlier but Knights of the Old Republic (I and II) and Dragon Age: Origins all offer the user moral choices that shape how their character is perceived!


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 19, 2009)

Doom and Doom 2.


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 19, 2009)

Mass Effect.

Or better yet Grand Theft Auto. Just going postal and taking out any form of law enforcement the city throws at you is intensely satisfying


----------



## Thou Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm showing my true colors here, but the best be-a-villain games I've seen are tabletop RPGs in a setting that doesn't have an alignment system.

Here's why.

Joe Kucan, the guy who plays Kane in the _Command & Conquer_ games, was asked about Kane's apparently changing motivations - Kane is no longer this mysterious bogeyman who destroys for the sake of destruction. He sees himself as an activist supporting the rights of the dispossessed. The actor said, basically, nobody gets up in the morning and says "Today I am going to be the most evil bastard possible." The people we think of as evil often started down the path to infamy believing that they were going to make the world a better place.

A game like _Dark Heresy_, in which you play an agent of a galaxy-wide fascist theocracy, is the perfect example. The government you work for is, unquestionably, evil. Their answer to every major problem is "Raze the planet." If that means killing ten billion citizens at one go, just because one cult summoned just a single minor deity, so be it. But if you think about it, failure to use such extreme measures would threaten the survival of humanity, or in some cases, the survival of the material universe.

So you, as an Inquisitorial acolyte, aren't in it for the riches. You aren't in it for the fame or the lovers, because if you do your job right, nobody will know you ever existed. (If you do it wrong, you will undoubtedly die, or worse; and your name will be forever cursed by anyone who survives.) There are only two reasons you might be doing this: either you're a sociopathic thug (somewhere between Stupid Evil and Chaotic Stupid), or you honestly believe that all the suffering you endure and all the suffering you cause to innocent people is justified by the price of failure to act.

(Another game in the same setting, _Rogue Trader_, is more suited to doing all manner of nastiness for money, lovers, fame or notoriety, revenge, or other such motives.)


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 20, 2009)

I think you play the villain in Overlord and Overlord 2.  I've never played them, so I don't know how good they are.


----------



## Thou Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

Twylyght said:


> I think you play the villain in Overlord and Overlord 2.  I've never played them, so I don't know how good they are.


Yes. The demos are fun.


----------



## Riptor (Nov 20, 2009)

There's the Legend of Kyrandria 3: Malcom's Revenge, which is a point and click adventure game. The character you play as, a sarcastic jester named Malcom, was the bad guy in the original, but in this one, you get to play as him. He's more of a mischevious asshole in this one than an actual villian, but it's a fun game, if you're into that kind of stuff.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Nov 20, 2009)

Dungeon Keeper
Dungeon Keeper 2
Evil Genius
Any of the Command & Conquer games (Soviets, GLA or Nod, though the Brotherhood is technically more gray than black)
Knights of the Old Republic II (Sith route)
Fallout 1 and 2 
Fallout Tactics (fascism ftw)
Grand Theft Auto series (SA and IV might not be that villanous, though)
Gothic 1 and 2 (follow the New Camp and Mercs, but it's more ambiguous, to be honest)
Gothic 3 (support the Orcs and Hashishin, though the former are more ambiguous)

Etc.


----------



## webkilla (Nov 20, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Dungeon Keeper
> Dungeon Keeper 2
> Evil Genius
> Any of the Command & Conquer games (Soviets, GLA or Nod, though the Brotherhood is technically more gray than black)
> ...



to exand on this

Prototype has been mentioned already

Fallout 3 as well (well you can be a real asshole in it...)

dungeon keeper 1 as well as 2

Tropico 1,2 and especially 3 - play as a tropical island dictator, have you sekrit police arrange for "accidents" to happen against your political opponents...

Play Exalted (P&P rpg), be an abyssal - try to make everything die forever!

Dawn of War 1 and 2 - nobody is innocent in the 40K universe... there is only various degrees of guilt and dickery


----------



## Thou Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

webkilla said:


> Dawn of War 1 and 2 - nobody is innocent in the 40K universe... there is only various degrees of guilt and dickery


Eliphas the Inheritor is the only quality villain in that series. He's a cruel bastard, but he's smooth, generally very polite in explaining to his enemies how he is going to destroy their bodies and violate their souls. And the dialogue in _Dark Crusade_ between him and Captain Thule is great, with Thule getting endlessly flustered by Eliphas's polite barbs, Brother.

Lord Bale? Easily outwitted by SSSSSINNNNDDRRIIIIII! (And why is a sorcerer calling upon Khorne for support, anyway?)
Lord Krull has no class. He's all BLOOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD RARRRRGH (see Khornate)
Firaeveus Carron would be cool if not for METAL BOXES. See also Khornate.
The Church-Militant? Lawful Stupid.
The Blood Ravens? Somewhere between Lawful Stupid and Stupid Good. (Seriously, you defeat the avatar of a war-god who wields a flaming sword, can shoot eye-lasers, and is made of molten iron, who is the physical embodiment of destruction, in hand-to-hand combat... and then you take it back to your home? What kind of idiot are you?)

Conclusion: Relic made the Word-Bearers god-tier. I think that's why they've brought them back in DoW2.


----------

